# How to replace brakes



## Gto-noob (Nov 25, 2011)

It would be awesome if someone could give me a guide to change brake pads myself. i heard it is rather easy and i was hoping i could do it myself and save some many. would be a huge help!!


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

It's so easy. . . even a cave man could do it. It's been covered many times in many places. Once you do one wheel you'll go "duh". You need a large C clamp or even better yet get a Harbor Freight disc brake kit. You use either to push the caliper pistons back in so you can get the "thicker than used" new pads over the rotors. That, a couple of wrenches and a jack stand

How To Change Your Brake Pads - Edmunds.com


----------



## Gto-noob (Nov 25, 2011)

thanks soo much bro im going to get right on nit


----------



## C'VilleGTO (Sep 10, 2010)

So I am in the same boat here finally changing out the brakes. I have an 05. I read that I need to replace the "torque to yield bolts" that hold the calipers in place with new bolts & washers. Is this something that really needs to be replaced every time you remove the calipers or is this just a revenue generating thing? 
I am going with DBA 4000 t3 slotted rotors with Hawk HP ceramic pads if that makes a difference.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

C'VilleGTO said:


> So I am in the same boat here finally changing out the brakes. I have an 05. I read that I need to replace the "torque to yield bolts" that hold the calipers in place with new bolts & washers. Is this something that really needs to be replaced every time you remove the calipers or is this just a revenue generating thing?
> I am going with DBA 4000 t3 slotted rotors with Hawk HP ceramic pads if that makes a difference.


I've changed out hundreds of pads and never replaced those bolts on any car I've owned or worked on and haven't had any problems in almost 30 years of changing pads.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

X2. I've never replaced those bolts either.

I do have an OCD issue of cleaning each bolt off with a wire brush and also use a dab of locktite.


----------



## C'VilleGTO (Sep 10, 2010)

Thanks for your help, time to go to work. I thought it was a little over the top to be replacing them but just wanted to double check.


----------

